# are plants necessary



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i dont have any in my tank. do you really need them


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

If you have solitary fish its good to have a couple of bushy plants so if your piranha get startled they have something to retreat to, but as you have 10 reds i woudn't bother as reds can find protection in numbers.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

no, hes wrong, plants are essential, if you dont have plants your fish are doomed to die within weeks









jus kiddin, its up to u and ur fish, learn ur fish give them plants see how they react every P is diff


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I dont think plants are necessary.
HOWEVER, they do help alot. They provide sufficent amound of Oxygen.
And also make tanks look VERY VERY nice.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

KeemCambell said:


> no, hes wrong, plants are essential, if you dont have plants your fish are doomed to die within weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

On a long term basis planted tanks will mostly do alot better than tanks without.
This, ofcause, only goes for growing plants, meaning you have to do as much for your plants as for your fish.
Otherwise they're just a polutionary source.
The benefit you get from plants, is, besides the chemical factors, that they also interact hormonally with all other lifeforms, bacteria, fish, invertebrae, you name it, in the tank.
That's the basic essence of Takashi Amano's saying: "A beautifull plant make a beautifull fish"


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Pterogho said:


> *"A beautifull plant make a beautifull fish"*


 Nothing to say about this....just a quote from Pterogho :nod:


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

If you`ve alge(?), put a plant in your tank, it helps, I heared.


----------

